# Long time reader, first time poster



## meridiansahoy (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm a thirty y.o. who's done a few interesting things up to this point in life, but equally as many hours chained to my corporate engineering desk job Sydney.

(a few said interesting bits here Long Man, Long Travels)

I'm currently gazing west around the cape of good hope for a trip with my partner, but first I need a boat. Any one want to lend me a Kelly Peterson 44 for a couple of years? Well.. It was worth a try.

Would be great to hear from a few members!

-Hugh


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey merid - welcome to SN, dude. You'll like the place.


----------



## TropicCat (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Fau (May 13, 2012)

I was fortunate enough to spend some time in your country and found the people to be both interesting and fun. That obviously holds true here! Welcome.


----------

